
Energy Efficiency Across Programming Languages - homarp
https://sites.google.com/view/energy-efficiency-languages
======
mcqueenjordan
This is really interesting. Very excited to see the rust results.

I have to ask... _What on earth_ is the story with the regex-redux test?
TypeScript beats C?!

